# Riot & Working the Goats



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Billie: The black;; Unknown breed 125 pounds 2001 buck
Pow: Boer with orange collar, 115 pounds, Oct. 2008 wether
Jasper: The Nubian 115 pounds, 2008 wether
Riot: Boer with red collar. 11 month old buck (March 2009)
Savannah: The red halter horse! 1998 icelandic 12.2hh mare


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice animals you have there .... looks like they are having a blast and enjoying the great day... thanks for sharing..... :greengrin:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you! Savannah has a bad back and legs, so this helps her muscle up, and gives her something to do.. So I don't have to! :leap:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What a bunch of happy goats,,  and glad the horse got to play to.. :clap:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome pics


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great pictures. Before I even noticed where you were from I thought to myself that looks like Virginia with all that snow. They were having a blast.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks like a case of the zoomies, which has a way of becoming contagious. <lol> Great pics!

Deb Mc


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They look like they are enjoying the day. They are pretty.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they all look great


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Seeing these pics put a smile on my face! They all look to be having a great time!

your black buck looks to have some pygmy in him, especially with the frosted nose and ears, very handsome boys you have!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I've been told Billy (black buck) is Pygmy, but he's looks a bit on the large size? I know they like a large breed of Pygmy, but I have no idea about him. He's just a rescue living in retirement at my place


----------

